

Ask HN: Any (interactive) whiteboard scanning apps (i.e. draw onto canvas) - heymishy

Interesting idea I&#x27;m toying with and I&#x27;m not sure how feasible this is yet, but curious to know if there is anything like this out there.<p>A whiteboard&#x2F;drawing scanning tool that can then draw the captured image (to an appropriate degree of accuracy) onto a canvas that can then be interacted with. items moved, scaled, removed etc<p>Similair the 3m sticky note idea but not limited to square blocks of text. anything like that out there?
======
geoffbrown2014
Drop me an email geoff at foom.co and I'll show you what I'm building in
Python. Not precisely what you are looking for but would not take much to
adapt it.

~~~
heymishy
Cool thanks Geoff, will do, I'm very intrigued now.

